# new stop light icon



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

So, what the heck does this icon do lol it's located in the upper right hand corner


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Have you tried clicking on it to see? I don't see a stop sign in my app.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a stop light. It is on the surge map area. I don't really see what it does when you click it on or off


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Here it is:


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe this is the thing that tells you where the hotspots pickups are located at? But I don't see any indicators really


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

On my app, where you have the stoplight, I have the words Go Offline. Does the icon take you offline? Maybe it changes the lights to green so you don't have to stop.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> On my app, where you have the stoplight, I have the words Go Offline. Does the icon take you offline? Maybe it changes the lights to green so you don't have to stop.


Mine used to be like that last night too. It just changed on me today. The stop light doesn't make you go offline, that little red square does though.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's shows traffic on the map.. Red is congested road


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It's shows traffic on the map.. Red is congested road


So instead of adding a tip option, they added a traffic option which does absolutely nothing for us?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Great, just got a 503 service unavailable error and it won't let me log in...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you Uber, for being an awesome technology company lol


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The app that changed the world...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> So, what the heck does this icon do lol it's located in the upper right hand corner


LOL! I've been meaning to ask this question for months and just never got around to it... I thought that when I tapped the traffic light it just suspended me from me being 'available' until I tapped it again. ugh... now (thanks to this thread) I can see it's a traffic light that toggles the display of TRAFFIC on/off. sheesh.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> LOL! I've been meaning to ask this question for months and just never got around to it... I thought that when I tapped the traffic light it just suspended me from me being 'available' until I tapped it again. ugh... now (thanks to this thread) I can see it's a traffic light that toggles the display of TRAFFIC on/off. sheesh.


I just don't get why, though. I mean, doesn't Google maps already account for traffic while driving to a destination anyway. I just see dumb green lines swirling around that don't see to help me so I always keep it off. Is there a reason to keep it on?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I just don't get why, though. I mean, doesn't Google maps already account for traffic while driving to a destination anyway.


In Google Maps you can toggle traffic on/off - but you have to go through the menus... 
maybe the traffic light is just a shortcut to that toggle?


----------



## Jim Clow (Jan 29, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> In Google Maps you can toggle traffic on/off - but you have to go through the menus...
> maybe the traffic light is just a shortcut to that toggle?


No joke... As best as I could figure, it was to 'pause'. Using it to hit a restroom, get water from the trunk, fuel, clean the windshield. It should have never just 'appeared' without an explanation, though.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It's shows traffic on the map.. Red is congested road


Yep, exactly what it is, click on it during high traffic times and you will see the roads turn colors indicating traffic congestion.


----------



## Jim Clow (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you! It's funny I was using it as a 'pause' & never got a ping. Not really a surprise in the Cleveland Market. It'd be really useful if it showed closed roads.


----------

